# Just an idea.



## Universalis (Apr 15, 2007)

What about puttin' up the whole experience in this site in engineering a unique 7-stringed model (or a whole line)?

After this, would be nice (and maybe utopic) tryin' to make a deal with a custom guitar builder and make it done placing individual orders if interested.

This engineering process could be intended as a "mix" of various contests (shapes, colours, finishes, tech specs, logo or whatever), in wich everyone can expose knowledge or simply ideas.


Ok, start laugh now.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 15, 2007)

I believe that has already been discussed a lot of times. Good idea though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 15, 2007)

We've tried this a few times. It kinda falls down because so many people want one or two specific things of they're dropping reasonable cash on a guitar. The Agile Interceptor line was designed using suggestions from us though.


----------



## Universalis (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok...so forgive my noobness. I didn't know that, next time I'll look more carefully all the threads before posting.

Well, if someone wanna try this experiment in a smaller group of people, just PM me.

Rock on


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 15, 2007)

No problem mate, these things can be hard to track down.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 15, 2007)

The KXK Super Strat also was designed with input from the board.


----------

